# Otto



## ClaudinedeMont (Apr 25, 2012)

How lucky we are. Otto has been with us for 6 weeks now. He is absolutely brilliant, neither chews anything he should not ( has plenty of hide chew sticks instead) nor barks, and generally could not be nicer. He is everything a cockapoo should be very good with children and extremely loving. We can't imagine our lives without him. He is soooo cute!!

Lots of nurture and very good nature thanks to Sylvia Hook from Pinetree Cockapoos!

Claudine x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Photos please


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oooo I wonder if he is Max's brother? We collected max two and a bit weeks ago.....an apricot boy. He was one of three with a white sister I think?

We too are having a great time, no.2's are all done outside with no1's closely behind! Most of the time!  
He knows a few commands already, happy to go in crate during the day for a snooze with door closed and at night too. Can't wait to take him for a walk on Friday! He so needs it!

Enjoy! And let me know about if you have the brother....his mum was salt and dad Zak.

Sam x


----------



## ClaudinedeMont (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello Sam,

He is Max's brother but not your Max ;-) My son is called Max as well...Otto was born 24.3.2012, Dad is Zak, mum Suzy.

Be patient on the No 1s, he'll get the hang of it. Little trick- if he does it in a certain place indoors try to feed him there as they don't wee where they eat.

Good luck and enjoy,

Claudine x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Both Otto and your son max are gorgeous 
Glad he's settling in so well.
Enjoy x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos. You can see how much he has grown as well from when you first got him.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow - Otto is gorgeous - and yes, how he has grown too! - and Max is cutie too! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

oh he is sooo adorable, i love the apricot poo's! His name is so cool too.

I can't believe how quick cockapoo's grow compared to other breeds, or is it that they change appearance so drastically as they grow? Whatever, it is great to see the gorgeous changes.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is gorgeous! And it is awesome that he is doing so well since he's been home!


----------

